# (Solved) can enyone tell me how to uninstall win media player 9 and reinstall



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

i could watch avi files on win media player 9 untill i installed nero 6 ultra now i cant.i tryed gspot and all it showes is n\a in all the boxes.eny help would be appreciated..


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What kind of error message does it bring up when you play/open the avi?


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi big -k the windows media player box comes up saying media player can not play file.the file is either corrupt or the player doesnt support the format you are trying to play.the file is a avi.and the os is win xp home..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you install WMP9, they clearly state that there is no un-install for it.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi johnwill.thanks for the reply..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You can go back to a restore Point with XP, to remove WMP9. I had it, but didn't like the way it changed all my icons to the same thing. Now, back on WMP8, using 6.4 though.

Does it say that the files are not valid Class Files?

Regards

eddie


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi eddie 5659.i thought that i had a virus in memory and i had to turn off system restor to scan my memory so all restore pointes are deleted thanks for the heads up.iam just going to reinstall windows.thanks again..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Before you do the ultimate, and format, lets see if we can get the avi's working again 

Go to Windows Explorer | Tools | Options. File Types tab.

Scroll down to avi. Click to highlight it. What does it say it opens with, and is the icon WMP?

Also, you say this happened when you installed nero 6 ultra.

Have you tried the latest patch, to see if that will help:

http://www.nero.com/en/nero-up.php

eddie


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi eddie5659.when i scroll down to avi and highlight it opens with win media player and the icon is wmp.and nero i uninstalled it right after the prob started.i thought it would fix it but it didnt..and by the way i had all 4 of the newest nero updates installed when the media player prob started..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Does these work:

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/JumpCard.avi

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/Garfield.AVI

The first is a DivX one. If you can get the second one to work, its poor quality anyway, so don't worry if it looks crap.

eddie


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You can remove Windows media 9 by doing the following in XP or ME

Go to Start Run Type in

*RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\Windows\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall*

Then click *Ok*

Now go back to *Start | Run*
To re-install WMP8
Copy or type

*rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP64 132 c:\windows\inf\mplayer2.inf*
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
*rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP7 132 c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf*
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)

Restart your PC

Or you can re-download WMP 9


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi eddie 5659.thanks for the links but i already uninstalled wmp9.i tryed the uninstallmethod that putasolution made and it workrdout just fine thanks again for the links..


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi putasolution.thanks for letting my know how to uninstall win media player 9 it worked i just reinstalled wmp 8 i havnt restarted yet but if there are eny probs i will redownload wmp 9.thanks again putasolution..


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You're welcome


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

i just thought i would tell you that every thing is back to normal with windows media player thanks again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to hear it. Gonna bookmark this for reference 

eddie


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi eddie5659.i hope that by you bookmarking it will help someone else.and thanks for your time and help..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I sure hope so. If I'd known about it before I restored my system, I would have been happier 

Only went back 1 day though

eddie


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi eddie5659.look on the bright side it could of been a reinstall of windows other than a restore of wmp9


----------



## cevgemv (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Putasolution;

I am having a problem with windows media player 9 in XP: I can not witch to full mode. The windows player is out of my monitor....so I can hear the music but I can see anything....

Any suggestions?

Tell me the procedure step by step to remove WMP9 from XP?

I am new in computing so I hope you understand it....

Note: I have the file of installing WMP9 (gotten from the WEB) but I do not have the CDs installations for XP. Can you fix this issue to your step by step procedure?

I hope you can help me...

Best Regards.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

hi cevgemv.this is clearice01.and what i did was go to the first page of this post and number 11 is the post you whant.follow what is says and i know it works.if you get stuck just get back to me and tell me where you got stuck and i will try to help you...


----------



## cevgemv (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Clearice01;

But the situation is that I do not have the CDs for XP. For this reason I nee the procedure but using a file (WMP 9 for XP) downloade from the web.

Could you re-write what you did to remove WMP 9?

Best Regards.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

Windows media 9 by doing the following in XP or ME

Go to Start Run Type in

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\Windows\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall

Then click Ok

Now go back to Start | Run
To re-install WMP8
Copy or type 

rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP64 132 c:\windows\inf\mplayer2.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP7 132 c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)

Restart your PC

Or you can re-download


----------



## cevgemv (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Clearice01;

When you say:

1.- Now go back to start ¡ Run
2.- To re-install WMP8; Copy or type:

**************************************************
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP64 132 c:\windows\inf\mplayer2.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP7 132 c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
************************************************

Here my confusion, because I do not have any CDs as I explained before....so thye only this that I have is a file tha I got from the web named: MPSetupXP. I put it in a specific folder of my PC. This is the instalation application for WMP 9 for XP English version.

Any another suggestion to be able to re-install WMP9?

NOTE: I modified the registers according to http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/1054/

I am know I can see the video (alt-enter) but I switch to full mode. The option is disable (ctrl +1) in the WMP9 windows.
I used several .wmz extensions....still full mode disable.

Best Reagards.


----------



## CLEARICE01 (Nov 25, 2003)

cevgemv.it also says you can download windows media player.thats what i had to do iam sorry i didnt remeber that part i did this about two to three weeks ago after i downloaded the player i reinstalled it and no probs from there.i hope every thing works out as good for you as it did for me.if not get back to me...


----------

